# Tire marks



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

A delivery driver didn't have the good sense to stop when he saw the grass was too moist. 
He drove the moffit across the grass leaving divots in a well manicured lawn.

What's the fix? Top soil fill or carve out, fill then lay patch on top.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just use a flat fork to aerate it, it should fluff back up after a bit.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I wondered about that.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Zero landscape damage ought to be an extra on any large remodel.

We have all spent 100$ to save 10 $ shrubs or 5 $ of ruts...it is silly IMO.
let the home owner know in advance, offer to repair as an added cost, or let them take it in hand.

Rational landscaping has provisions for home repair/ remodeling work in the future....

Many times, total removal saves far more then it costs, especially TIME.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It's a thick plush lawn. Roof delivery. Not only went back and forth a few times he cracked the corner of an elevated sidewalk pad.

I think It's too moist aerate with a pitch fork. Also has sprinklers.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I Don't see where this post is going, YOU hired a spider forklift delivery from Kerb to roof and act surprised when the 14.00$ an hour driver caused some damage to the lawn and flatwork between the house roof and truck bed?

Read the invoice you or your agent signed for delivery.... I doubt they are liable for any damages as they worked as YOU directed.

Again, pricing in Zero yard damage Vs Least cost roof delivery ought to been discussed on the estimate/quote with the Owner. 

I've had the sad experience watching a 'New" lift operator chip thousands of NEW brick by repeating an destructive maneuver he thought was needed, racking every cube of brick he handled. It sounded like a piece of tempered glass breaking every time... 

Bobcat sells some plastic medium duty grill-age sheeting...

Hire some old school labor to grunt carry the roofing materials to the work, add it to the quote.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I Don't see where this post is going,
> 
> .


There is a shocker :no:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I Don't see where this post is going, YOU hired a spider forklift delivery from Kerb to roof and act surprised when the 14.00$ an hour driver caused some damage to the lawn and flatwork between the house roof and truck bed?
> 
> Read the invoice you or your agent signed for delivery.... I doubt they are liable for any damages as they worked as YOU directed.
> 
> Again, pricing in Zero yard damage Vs Least cost roof delivery ought to been discussed on the estimate/quote with the Owner.


What?  The driver had instructions to call first beforehand and didnt not then drove back and forth over a lawn. Nothing raised to the roof.

You better believe that supplier is going to compensate the cost


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

The determining factor is how critical the property owner is. 

We usually just knock down any high spots (like if the ground pushes up between the dually tires) fill low spots with topsoil. Spread a chit ton of seed and add a little bit of straw.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ultimately I took a spade and cut the lawn in the divets. Flip it over to the best of my ability, added fill in the craters, aerated with a pitch fork and flipped the grass patch back over it. Hope it takes.


Supplier still thinking about it WTF in the meantime I knocked off $200 off the job for the hassle to the owner.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

And who fixes the concrete?

Sounds like a communications failure, like Coolhand Luke? Between your delivery service and you. 

If you billed the customer for the delivery, it is all You.

You need positive control on delivery methods, change Yards or haul it yourself from the Kerb.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you slow? No **** Sherlock. They had instructions to call first and did not.


----------

